# Battery Pack Replacement/Revision 63685 or 63688?



## sxcoder1 (May 15, 2017)

The surgeon states "revision of spinal cord stimulator battery pack", however it looks like a batter replacement to me.  "The battery for the spinal cord stimulator was previously placed on the left flank. We made an incision over the battery utilizing the previous skin incision.  We bluntly dissected through the scar tissue onto the battery pack.  We were very careful not to damage the leads.  We did not utilize any cautery.  We dissected the scar tissue from the margins of the battery pack.  We were then able to safely remove the battery.  We disconnected the leads and tested them to ensure that the thoracic implant was functioning.  There was no issue with the thoracic implant.  We expanded the pocket for the battery pack with blunt dissection.  The leads were then engaged into the permanent battery and final tightened.  The battery was then tested to demonstrate appropriate signal transferred from the battery to the spinal cord implant."  Should this just be 63685? Thanks for any help!


----------



## mhstrauss (May 15, 2017)

I agree with 63685, replacement of the pulse generator.


----------



## sxcoder1 (May 16, 2017)

Thanks so much!


----------

